# odd thread names



## Icarus (Sep 2, 2009)

I wonder if the site's been hacked or if it's that persons account, so I'm making a test post here.

-David


----------



## Icarus (Sep 2, 2009)

I guess it's just this users account has been hacked, or maybe it's a new malware?

[ Edited to delete link to deleted user which is no longer a valid link pertaining to this topic ]

All of that persons posts have embedded links to NYC Asian Escorts (at least that's what it says. I didn't follow the link.)

The funny thing is that in the few that I read, other than those embedded links, the posts look legitimate.

PS: I looked at some more of them, it's not just NYC. hahaha. Very strange.


----------



## djs (Sep 2, 2009)

If you look at the person's posts though, in the case of the two I checked, they are just copied from a previous post with the links added in.

Either hacked, or not legit.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 2, 2009)

Interesting, Looks like the same 4 links imbedded into earlier posts. 10 of 'em, all within 16 minutes. 40 links total. Hmmm. I'd guess it's the poster's computer that got hacked as I can't see how anyone could manually do all those in the short time. Wonder why TUG, though.... curious.

Jim Ricks


----------



## djs (Sep 2, 2009)

Icarus said:


> I guess it's just this users account has been hacked, or maybe it's a new malware?
> 
> [link deleted - mystery solved!    - DeniseM]
> 
> ...



This is pretty strange, when you first posted this the link went to a user who registered today; now it goes to a different user (different user name) who has been registered for nearly 2 years and has a large number of posts.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 2, 2009)

Maybe it's already been "fixed," but I can't figure out what you guys are talking about?


----------



## ricoba (Sep 2, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Maybe it's already been "fixed," but I can't figure out what you guys are talking about?



I saw it in the middle of the night when I couldn't sleep, but this posters posts seemed cogent and on topic, but they had highlighted links to a NYC Asian Escort site...

It was kind of bizarre.  I didn't see this thread till just now.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 2, 2009)

Where are the posts?


----------



## Kay H (Sep 2, 2009)

I reported it this morning.. What I saw was the previous post was repeated with several links to NYC Asian Escorts inserted in the post.  There were multiple posts like this.   Hopefully they were deleted.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 2, 2009)

I saw a million "reported post" emails this morning, but they must have been removed before I logged on today.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Very strange & hit hard*

There were 10 posts this AM - all appeared to be legitimate responses until you saw the links. Plus it was under a guest name. I deleted them all & banned the poster. I didn't see the ones that supposedly showed up under a legitimate long time user name.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 2, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> There were 10 posts this AM - all appeared to be legitimate responses until you saw the links. Plus it was under a guest name. I deleted them all & banned the poster. I didn't see the ones that supposedly showed up under a legitimate long time user name.



This is what I thought was so odd.  The posts all related to the topic matter in the thread except for the interspersed escort links.

Anyone figure this out?

I am curious how hijacking works (if it was a hijacked computer)


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 2, 2009)

All the posts I saw and reported were from a guest user with 10 posts. I didn't see any hijacked posts with the links.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 2, 2009)

The spam links were not in SDKaths' original post - the spammer quoted her, and then inserted the spam links in the quote.  SDKath's Acct. was untouched.


----------



## Icarus (Sep 2, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> The spam links were not in SDKaths' original post - the spammer quoted her, and then inserted the spam links in the quote.  SDKath's Acct. was untouched.



I edited post #2 in this thread to remove that link, which now points to a different user. (See post #11)

I can't edit post #5 which quoted that link, but you can if you want to.

Apparently I used a form of a link to a userid that was thread specific, rather than user specific. Anyway, it's moot now, except for that link, since John banned that user and all those posts.

-David


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Icky! - the spammer's post was deleted, so I guess the link is taking you to the previous post - which is SDKath's.


----------



## Icarus (Sep 2, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Icky! - the spammer's post was deleted, so I guess the link is taking you to the previous post - which is SDKath's.



Yeah I know. To avoid confusion, you might want to edit it out of the qoute in post #5 also. Up to you.

-David


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 2, 2009)

Good idea!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 3, 2009)

changed the name of this thread as i was tired of seeing it at the top of TUG.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 3, 2009)

*What Will They Think Of Next Up In New York City ?*




TUGBrian said:


> changed the name of this thread as i was tired of seeing it at the top of TUG.


Shux, I wanted to hear more about the NYC Asian escorts. 

Must be a fancy extra amenity at Manhattan Club or some such. 

That's why I play it safe & just stick with the Orlando timeshares. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

